# Hi I'm another Newbee!!  Type 2



## lilysnana (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello.   Just started taking insulin very low doze.   But scared need lots of info please.  Tablets were ok for 15yrs but then my blood sugars went mad late summer.   Loosing weight.  Love the new energy!!!   Need help with food, best time to take insulin, at the moment about 7pm.    Are there any local groups in Essex?   Southend area?    Any help PLEASE  ??


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum lilysnana! 

There's lots of tips on the useful links page which may be of use to you xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum  You're scared of taking the insulin, I guess, if you've been used to diabetes for 15 years! We've got lots of people here taking all sorts of different insulins so I'm sure we can help you out with any questions you may have. Nothing is considered 'silly' so please ask away! 

What insulin are you on? We have meet ups around the country at various times of the year and it's great to meet up with people who understand and 'get it'  Diabetes UK  have a list of local voluntary groups so it's worth checking out their page for details too at http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Local_support_groups/

Look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi nad welcome to the forum x


----------



## tracey w (Dec 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, you will get lots of help and support here


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 18, 2010)

lilysnana said:


> Hello.   Just started taking insulin very low doze.   But scared need lots of info please.  Tablets were ok for 15yrs but then my blood sugars went mad late summer.   Loosing weight.  Love the new energy!!!   Need help with food, best time to take insulin, at the moment about 7pm.    Are there any local groups in Essex?   Southend area?    Any help PLEASE  ??



Welcome to the forum lilysnana, best wishes Sheena


----------



## Copepod (Dec 18, 2010)

Welcome Lilynana
You asked about timing of once daily insulin? Well, there are several approaches, but probably the most important factor is your own convenience - ie take it at the time when you are most likely to be free to have an inhection and least likely to forget. Many people take their long acting at bedtime, but obviously, that can vary. It does have the advantage of (usually) being at home. 
If you've only just started, your diabetes advisor may want to gradually build up your dose - it's safest to start low and build up.
Food advice for people taking oral medication for diabetes, as you were, and taking just long acting insulin, is very similar - low fat, low sugar; some people prefer low carbohydrate, not just low sugar. Adjusting insulin doses to food is only really possible when using basal bolus insulin (basal = long acting; bolus = with meals)


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Lilysnana, just want to say welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will get the help you need from here.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## vince13 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd just like to add my welcome to you - ask for advice and on bad days feel free to rant - nothing is too much trouble for this lot - they are fun (and funny)  but always helpful and supportive.

Oh and by the way Happy Christmas !


----------



## Glenn (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum.    There is no doubt about it this is the best forum on the Planet. Factual, Helpful, light hearted, and of course most of all understanding and friendly.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 9, 2011)

A warm welcome to the forum from me lilysnana

Andy


----------



## MG63 (Jan 9, 2011)

*HI*

Hi Lilysnana welcome to the forum


----------

